# Bunny laid an egg...when do i take it away?



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

First time owner here,i have had bunny for a about a week or two.its just her alone as a indoor pet pigeon,she just laid one egg and i do not want babies, plus i think i read that its too stressful for one parent alone.
Any who i was wondering when i take the egg away? and if i dont have a fake egg what do i use temporarily ? i was planning on getting an fake egg but i thought she would take longer to lay one lol and i couldn't find one at the pet store.Any input would be great


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

You can simply take the eggs after she lays the second one and hard-boil them just as you would a chicken egg. Cool them off good and give them back to her around room temperature. She'll happily lay on them for a few weeks, and you aren't killing developing babies as they don't begin developing until they're incubated for a bit.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Kailey lane said:


> First time owner here,i have had bunny for a about a week or two.its just her alone as a indoor pet pigeon,she just laid one egg and i do not want babies, plus i think i read that its too stressful for one parent alone.
> Any who i was wondering when i take the egg away? and if i dont have a fake egg what do i use temporarily ? i was planning on getting an fake egg but i thought she would take longer to lay one lol and i couldn't find one at the pet store.Any input would be great


She doesn't have a mate, so it shouldn't be fertile. There's no reason she can't sit on that one. She should lay another one in a day or so.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh, I was just going by what she said about only having her a week or two. I thought maybe she had been with males before then. Not sure what the time is between mating and egg-laying.


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh sorry i should have included that detail,she was used as a breeder at the state fair but hasnt been around a male for at least 4 months . thanks for your input ! it really helps


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

maryjane said:


> Oh, I was just going by what she said about only having her a week or two. I thought maybe she had been with males before then. *Not sure what the time is between mating and egg-laying*.


 Not sure either, but for some reason I thought she said before, that she'd been by herself before she bought her.


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

yep the last owner had her by her self for 4 months.


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

Also she was vary vocal before she laid the egg,Do they increase there cooing when its about time or is that just how she is? becuse now she hasnt made a sounds since the egg came.i dont mind the noise at all actually i love it ,im just wondering


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Do let her incubate her eggs even though they won't hatch. Once they start the egg laying process they usually do continue and incubating the eggs will give her body a chance to rest.
Please be sure she has calcium available.


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

ok so kinda worried here,i picked her up for a few seconds to clean her cage,while she was sittin on the towel she pooped a HUGE thing.....it was colored like poo green but smelled like a rotten egg really horrible.....is this normal? the thing had a little white stringy gooey stuff in it.......should i be worried?


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

Ok so i just read through the poop thread......feel a little better,should have read that a bit ago but been insanely busy.


----------



## TwinkieSlug (Oct 6, 2009)

My pijs are doing the giant poop thing too! Gross! They do seem much smellier than the normal poops. If you want, PM me and I can mail you fake eggs. I only have 2 pigeons, but the cheapest eggs I found came in a six pack.


----------



## TwinkieSlug (Oct 6, 2009)

I checked my pigeons' nest and noticed eggs. My hen is fairly new so these are her first eggs since I got her. And my first eggs ever, as I just had one pij previously, the cock. Today I went to exchange them with fake eggs, and found out she laid 3 eggs Is that unusual? Then I tried to exchange the eggs, the cock was on the nest, he wouldn't let me! I did get the 2 fakes in. It seems one or the other bird is always on the nest. How do I get the eggs out without upsetting the pijs?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

TwinkieSlug said:


> I checked my pigeons' nest and noticed eggs. My hen is fairly new so these are her first eggs since I got her. And my first eggs ever, as I just had one pij previously, the cock. Today I went to exchange them with fake eggs, and found out she laid 3 eggs Is that unusual? Then I tried to exchange the eggs, the cock was on the nest, he wouldn't let me! I did get the 2 fakes in. It seems one or the other bird is always on the nest. How do I get the eggs out without upsetting the pijs?


you can't, you just have to reach in and get them and get wing slapped and pecked, it is the way of pigeons, some of mine even bite me and pinch skin with their beak... I laugh evey time....lol...  and you MIGHT have two hens if you get more than two eggs consistantly... look for a fourth... but it is possible for a hen to lay 3.


----------



## TwinkieSlug (Oct 6, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> you can't, you just have to reach in and get them and get wing slapped and pecked, it is the way of pigeons, some of mine even bite me and pinch skin with their beak...


Ok, well if I don't post on PT anymore, it's because I lost a finger or two
Should I add a third fake egg?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

TwinkieSlug said:


> Ok, well if I don't post on PT anymore, it's because I lost a finger or two
> Should I add a third fake egg?


It only hurts for a second - lol
2 fake eggs are fine


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

When I do the switch I temporarily remove the pair of birds, swap eggs quickly then release the birds. They seem to be less irritated then when they see me invade their nest.


----------

